# I think I have done my bit for the 'after christmas un-wanted rush'



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I actually cried my eyes out at [email protected], I know what today is, the 'Christmas present un-wanted giveaway'

I stood outside [email protected] at 10:50am waiting for it to open at 11, so was about 10 other people; ALL with rodnets, un-wanted christmas presents.
The one that hurt me the most was the lady who braught a little snowy white baby syrian in for adoption, in piddly F'in TUPPERWEAR BOX!!!

There adoption centre was full to the brim; A gerbil, 2 Lion head rabbits, 2 rats, A Guinea pig, 8 hamsters and a chinchilla.

All abandoned on boxing day. It makes me sick!!

I had to do something i couldnt walk out of [email protected] with a load of bags of 'sale' stockkings' without bringing home atleast one baby.

So i brought home 3.

A roborovski- Ebenizer, left outside early boxing day morning, found by Emma one of the staff frozen cold, sat in his carrier on the snow. He is so thin and tiny so scruffy looking i had to have him, robo's are terribly hard to re-home.
He is the most adorable bundle of fluff ever he is only a little baby.

A Gerbil- Candy, found in a bin, in a box, scrableing about, poor little girly she isn't old at all she also had fleas but after a bath she is fine, a little scabby but alot perkier, I love gerbilsthey also are hard to rehome if they are un-tame and solitary.

A guinea pig- Edward(originally Jedward I AM NOT HAVING THAT!)
went to the vets boxing day as he had sores on his body, he had ring worm, it cost £60 to treat him so they said they'd rather have him PTS my good old friend laura steps in and phones me, of course i'll pay for it!!! so he is still at the vets he will be home by the end of the week bless his ickle heart, i cant have him in the house with so many pets its too contagious apparently.

Now i only have a picture of ebenizer, as Candy is to jumpy and scared and i dont want to shock her even more so i havent taken pics and well edward i dont need to explain 

Please welcome them all  bless there little hearts.

Oh and merry christmas and a happy new year
xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

That is disgusting.. And yes you have done your bit.. well done.. I didn't realise [email protected] had an adoption bit..


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

you really are an Angel. 3 lucky animals who are now going to have a lovely life with you.
why leave them out in the cold? why put in the bin?and the little piggy, well im so glad you can take him in.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_well done to you for giving them all a lovely new home, poor things abandoned on boxing day  makes me so mad_


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Its so horrible to see, dont they realise they are little lives?

i guess they are the lucky ones.

I can just iimagine some toss pot buying there son a rat and keeping it in a 'suitible' obviosly rotastak lovely effin cage.
and the son takes such good care of it, feeding it once a month cleaing it out every 6 months, maybe getting it out when he can be bothered.

UGH


how is this legal?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh god, that'll be fun going to [email protected] tomorrow then  Gonna be fun attempting to go home without any new additions >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

You should see preloved


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

how could anyone just leave them outside in the cold and in a bin!!! how can people do that then walk away from them??

Some people really disgust me.

Good on you taking them in!

xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

he has a rabbit cage instead of a dog crate  how nice for him

poor lil staffy
Preloved | 10 week old staffordshire white for sale in Stamford, Rutland, UK


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> he has a rabbit cage instead of a dog crate  how nice for him
> 
> poor lil staffy
> Preloved | 10 week old staffordshire white for sale in Stamford, Rutland, UK


poor thing


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

This is why I dont go to Pets at Home. I find it hard to justify "rescuing" animals from their adoption scheme, when it was probably them or another pet shop who gave these idiots animals in the first place, so these returned animals make them double profits.

For the ringworm, try Nizoral shampoo and Beaphar Small Animal Anti-fungal spray. That's the only thing that worked for ours. Keep an eye on his mouth, if he gets an internal fungal infection that could be nasty - I've heard Daktarin oral recommended. You'll have to fib to the chemists to get it though and pretend its for a family member.

Might be worth joining this forum to get some more specific advice:
Maintenance Mode

Edit. Erm. Or maybe not then, when did that close down? lol...


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> This is why I dont go to Pets at Home. I find it hard to justify "rescuing" animals from their adoption scheme, when it was probably them or another pet shop who gave these idiots animals in the first place, so these returned animals make them double profits.


Same here.

Well done on taking them on ULLAH  They'll be in much better care now. I have to admit, i've recieved 2 emails so far about unwanted gerbils, one of these emails came in on xmas day!!! 
Thankfully, i have found new homes for them straight away with people i know so instead of coming to me, they'll be going straight to their new homes


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Well done for rescuing them... I can't believe some people don't really think it through before getting a new pet


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

argh, people! (as in idiotic people, not you lot who i love dearly)


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_that poor staff he is on bakers aswell :crying:_


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> _that poor staff he is on bakers aswell :crying:_


I no i felt so sorry for it, i asked mum if we can get him and she said yeh so hopefully if all things go accordingly i will have the lil puppy staffie
He doesnt have a name tho :/ and i need another rabbit cage anyway ^^ ha

xx


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I know it's hard, but why not offer a home to a dog from a rescue, at least that £150 wouldn't go towards lining someone's pocket and would go into rescuing more animals. And your dog would be vaccinated, neutered, microchipped for that price too, and your dog would be assessed to see if it's compatable for you.

£150 for an unvaccinated pup from a private sale is ridiculous, yes he needs a good home, but you're just validating their crap care of him by lining their pocket and making it easier for them to offload a dog they should never have got.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Poor little babies  I don't know how people live with themselves.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

If I had encountered any of those people standing outside pets at home on boxing day I would have been FUMING !!!!!!! I would have probably ended up adopting the two lionhead rabbits out of sheer pity.  I hate people sometimes, I really do !!!!!!

I'm going to have to avoid my local pets at home for at least 3 weeks then!! GRRRR.

I just registered on preloved so I could ask the owner of the staffy WTF they are doing keeping him in a rabbit hutch but it's telling me to upgrade my membership. >:-( My anger will have to be directed elsewhere.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Well done for giving them a home. It makes me sick that parents buy there little brats pets that are then discarded so easily. Poor little things, i could never get rid of any of my animals.


----------



## hellsdarkrose (Dec 10, 2009)

Well done for adopting some of them. I wouldn't have been able to leave without adopting some of them either.

It annoys me that people think any kind of animal is disposable. 

I shouldn't have looked on preloved as I saw an advert for someone who wanted to swap their 2 degus with a cage for a chinchilla with a cage or £30. Who on earth could have two animals and then decide they would rather have another kind of animal and just get rid of them. 

It makes me soo mad.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I know it's hard, but why not offer a home to a dog from a rescue, at least that £150 wouldn't go towards lining someone's pocket and would go into rescuing more animals. And your dog would be vaccinated, neutered, microchipped for that price too, and your dog would be assessed to see if it's compatable for you.
> 
> £150 for an unvaccinated pup from a private sale is ridiculous, yes he needs a good home, but you're just validating their crap care of him by lining their pocket and making it easier for them to offload a dog they should never have got.


Tbh i would rather line there pockets and get that dog out of misery !

mum want another staff anyway x

Edit: Not only that the dog wouldnt end up with some scummy idiot looking for a staffie to make him look 'ard', i will vaccinate him and feed him proper food
x


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I know that's why I said it's hard. But there's so many rescue staffs being put to sleep because they cant find homes, and yet you'd buy one from someone like that, who'll use the money to get another pet they cant look after. At least the money would go to saving more dogs if you went to a rescue instead.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I know that's why I said it's hard. But there's so many rescue staffs being put to sleep because they cant find homes, and yet you'd buy one from someone like that, who'll use the money to get another pet they cant look after. At least the money would go to saving more dogs if you went to a rescue instead.


I tottally understand what you are saying, but maybe some of them are better of pts rather than going to a home of 'chavs' its soo sad, I wrote my c/w on it, it was called alone and in the end the dog get pts its not just staffies.
I donate loads of money to animal charities and with these animals i think i have done more than one persons share of animals caring.

i had a saturday job at the wisbech shelter for a little while.

All of my babies i have ever had apart from one is and was a rescue

that staff will have a good life with me and the gang

*

Alone.*

Alone, unloved and betrayed.

Its a beautiful winters day for some, but not for me. My breath icy and cold, my face pressed up against the wire mesh which glistens in the morning sun, like a magpies nest full of stolen treasures.
I am waiting, waiting for my turn to go.

I remember it so well, every time I close my eyes it's just there, repeating in my mind like a stuck record.

It was a summers day, the grass was so green, trees swayed in the gentle breeze.
We were having such a lovely walk. Everything was perfect I didnt want it to end. I was loved, I was wanted, I had a home, I was fed but not for long. She tied me up, tied me up to a post, she told me to stay bent down and petted me. Then she went, I was so scared where had she gone? Would she come back? I was so frightened. Here on my own, in the middle of no-where, Would anyone find me? Would anyone care? Who does care? I would do anything for her gentle hand to stroke my coat once more.

There is someone at my cage, I better put on a happy face, they are 'cooing' at me, I wag my tail in hope of a home, a fresh start, but they walk away, I guess they can sense my desperation. All I want is to be loved once more.

One of my workers has opened the cage door, the smell of raw meat fills my lungs, my mouth is watering. I'm not hungry, I'm to depressed to eat. I feel sick but I eat it anyway gagging on every mouthful. How was I to know this would be my final meal?

It's my turn to go, I take one final look at the place I have called home for the past year. I hear the other dogs bark as I walk past their cage warning me not to go, instinct tells me not to , but what have I got to loose?
I'm in the room, the room of no return. I over hear the vet say 'Such a shame, he seems so friendly and calm.' he goes to get the needle ready. I feel it go into the scruff of my neck, I panic, this is not my time to go, I have years left, I dream of being loved, its too late, my eyes start to fail, I take my final breath as I go into my forever sleep.

Alone, un-loved and betrayed.


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

The adoption bit in pah always breaks my heart when I go in there. How brilliant of you to go and help some of those poor little things with a fantastic new home! I hope they bring you much joy


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

Well done for taking three of them in, atleast now they will have a much happier future.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Alone, unloved and betrayed.
> 
> Its a beautiful winters day for some, but not for me. My breath icy and cold, my face pressed up against the wire mesh which glistens in the morning sun, like a magpies nest full of stolen treasures.
> I am waiting, waiting for my turn to go.
> ...


Aww this is so sad :crying:


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

That is so horrible. I don't understand how someone could NOT want a new pet for Christmas. After seeing their little faces, there's no way that I would be able to give them away. Some peopel are just so emotionless...


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I must say this thread has pulled at my heart strings and I just told my hubby about it. I was going to go to [email protected] and adopt some but aparently they've adopted all their rodents out and only have LOADS of ginias and rabbits and I'm not alowed them


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

I can't wait to fully have my own place.
I hate things like this but can't do anything about it! 

I'm glad you were able to give them a loving home!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> I can't wait to fully have my own place.
> I hate things like this but can't do anything about it!
> 
> I'm glad you were able to give them a loving home!


Make sure it's not rented then >.> My landlord said we can only have 1 cat and 4 rodents at any one time. We would have loved to have gotten a rabbit or another large rodent but my landlord would not see them as rodents lol. When we get our own place we shall probably have more than we do.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

what's wrong with bakers?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> The dog food? It's like us eating MacDonalds every day basically crap



our dog lived on bakers...


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I know that's why I said it's hard. But there's so many rescue staffs being put to sleep because they cant find homes, and yet you'd buy one from someone like that, who'll use the money to get another pet they cant look after. At least the money would go to saving more dogs if you went to a rescue instead.


i see where you are coming from BUT...

in my opinion, although it is terrible that ovely dogs are being put down, once they are gone, they don't know anything else.It's over for them.

I think if i had to chose between that staff going to a thug, who makes him into a weapon or fighter, and a staff in a rescue who will be put to sleep peacefully, i wouldn't think twice.I'd take the first one.

I thinks it's us as humans who are emotional about having dogs euthanised, even if they are healthy. Yes it is a 'waste' but i think it is also better in many cases. Once the dog has been PTS it's gone. It never has to be in pain, or in kennels for the rest of it's life.

But that's just my oppinion - maybe not a popular one but that's what I think. I agree with look like a hamster on this one.

anyway, wel done OP for rescuing!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

That's really sad because you basically just said you'd rather a rescue dog lost it's life, and that you would pay someone just as bad as the person who put him there.

If they sell him, they see it's easy to get rid of a pet. If they struggle to find him a home, then they may think twice before going out and getting another to give up. Even better - if they fail to sell him, then they know animals are not profit.

I really struggle to understand why anyone would pay someone like this for their pup - that's basically saying "what you do is ok". It's not ok. A dog will die because someone thinks that pup is more deserving.

Who's to say that the dog wont find an adequate home? I can guarantee you there'll be staffies put to sleep this week...and the next...and the next....because you think this pup is more deserving and it's ok to kill rescues.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

well that's my oppinion. doesn't matter if emotive words are used - 'kill'. 

"A dog will die because someone thinks that pup is more deserving."

well why is the resuce dog more deserving than the unwanted puppy. they both need rescues. they both need homes. neither is more deserving than the other. My dog cost £50. we saw her, ridded with fleas, on her own in the back yard just 6weeks old.Not for one second did i think "oh, i'd better not give my money to this guy". I think rescuing that poor baby was 1000000 times more important than giving the arse who got her in that state £50. We gave him our minds, and reported him, and have the most fantastic dog too. The man didn't deserve the £50, but the puppy deserved to stay at that hell hole even less.

I think that the chance of a dog going to a bad home, or the chance of a dog being peacefully put down, the 1st is more desperate of a home.As i say-it's humaization in my oppinion. The dog, once put to sleep - as sad and heart breaking that a healthy dog being pts is - is gone. I can't word what i mean properly.

We just have differant views.


----------

